# First "mods"?



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

Just picked up a '21 tiguan r-line 4motion. What are some good first "mods" or accessories or settings that you guys have enjoyed having or that are super helpful? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

I just got my Tig a few weeks ago but changing the throttle input to direct via obdeleven/vagcom and getting a dogbone insert made the biggest difference driving wise. So much better from a stop.

Cosmetically, getting rid of the amber side markers was quick and easy.

Obviously a tune would have the biggest change in driving experience but I haven't gotten to that yet

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

Congrats on the '21 Tiguan R-Line. First mod I've done on our month old 21 Tiguan R-Line was changing the low beams and fog light bulbs to Lasfit LEDs. The fog lights were easy to install, the low beams was a pain but the end result is very rewarding. I'm considering on getting the APR tune next.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Here’s my log of mods I’ve done to my 2020 Highline (Canada). I’m sure that most of these would apply to yours as well. All are very easy and low cost, I think the most expensive thing was the centre dash cubby and of course the OBDELEVEN device. 





















Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

apollosfury said:


> I just got my Tig a few weeks ago but changing the throttle input to direct via obdeleven/vagcom and getting a dogbone insert made the biggest difference driving wise. So much better from a stop.
> 
> Cosmetically, getting rid of the amber side markers was quick and easy.
> 
> ...


I've seen a little bit of stuff on here about the obdeleven but what all is involved with it? I see you can change or customize a lot of stuff with it but what are some of the big/main ones? Any warranty issues using one?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

kpg111 said:


> Congrats on the '21 Tiguan R-Line. First mod I've done on our month old 21 Tiguan R-Line was changing the low beams and fog light bulbs to Lasfit LEDs. The fog lights were easy to install, the low beams was a pain but the end result is very rewarding. I'm considering on getting the APR tune next.


Thank you! I really want to do the led bulbs I changed my '18 silverado mostly over to lasfit LED's. Any reason you didn't do the highs?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

DoC0427 said:


> Here’s my log of mods I’ve done to my 2020 Highline (Canada). I’m sure that most of these would apply to yours as well. All are very easy and low cost, I think the most expensive thing was the centre dash cubby and of course the OBDELEVEN device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to hear more about this ACC overtaking assist? Now I actually might regret not getting an SEL-P.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Normally, when you approach a vehicle from behind, ACC will slow down and keep a safe distance behind the vehicle.

With this setting, the vehicle will keep the set speed (without slowing down) so long as you are signaling during the approach.

If you change lanes really early on to overtake, there is no effective difference. It's when you are a bit late in changing lanes (due to traffic in the fast lane for example) that the override kicks in keeping the speed up as you change lanes.


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

Also, is it possible to upgrade the whole headlight housing to and SEL set? Is it plug and play or are there additional steps? Are the leds in the SEL headlights bright?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

petie23 said:


> Thank you! I really want to do the led bulbs I changed my '18 silverado mostly over to lasfit LED's. Any reason you didn't do the highs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Actually I have a set coming, I gave it try first. After installing both the low and fog light LED bulbs, I was truly amazed how far the technology came for LEDs. Lasfit all the way


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

First thing I did with mine in the first year of having it

Solowerk coilovers 
Rotiform 22x10
CTS intake and inlet pipe
B2BFAB tiggy pipe
Lasfit LEDs
Unitronic stage 1+ 93oct tune
Velt Redtop w/ rs7 plugs






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

kpg111 said:


> Actually I have a set coming, I gave it try first. After installing both the low and fog light LED bulbs, I was truly amazed how far the technology came for LEDs. Lasfit all the way


Awesome! Yeah I will be ordering the full set probably. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

tiggy_jer said:


> First thing I did with mine in the first year of having it
> 
> Solowerk coilovers
> Rotiform 22x10
> ...


Car looks great! How big of a difference is there with the performance mods? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

petie23 said:


> Also, is it possible to upgrade the whole headlight housing to and SEL set? Is it plug and play or are there additional steps? Are the leds in the SEL headlights bright?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


@petie23 It is possible to upgrade/retrofit the whole headlight assembly similar to the SEL R-Line Premium but that will not be plug-and-play. Expensive too!. A couple of years back I recall that there was a company called BEC selling BEC LED headlight units that looks like the OEM ones. Not sure why they stopped making them. I wish they still have it though.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

jonese said:


> Normally, when you approach a vehicle from behind, ACC will slow down and keep a safe distance behind the vehicle.
> 
> With this setting, the vehicle will keep the set speed (without slowing down) so long as you are signaling during the approach.
> 
> If you change lanes really early on to overtake, there is no effective difference. It's when you are a bit late in changing lanes (due to traffic in the fast lane for example) that the override kicks in keeping the speed up as you change lanes.


I didn’t know it did that… though admittedly I haven’t tried that scenario.

What it (also) does… if following behind a slower vehicle than what the ACC is set to, the Tiguan will accelerate as soon as you put your signal on to pass, vs waiting until the Tig is completely in the passing lane before accelerating.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

petie23 said:


> Car looks great! How big of a difference is there with the performance mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks man !

The Unitronic tune DEFINITELY makes the drivability SO much better, the added mods like the intake and tig pipe just help it that much more with sound and smaller gains 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> I didn’t know it did that… though admittedly I haven’t tried that scenario.
> 
> What it (also) does… if following behind a slower vehicle than what the ACC is set to, the Tiguan will accelerate as soon as you put your signal on to pass, vs waiting until the Tig is completely in the passing lane before accelerating.
> 
> ...


I guess it's all the same thing really.

I found this at Volkswagen Golf Owners Manual - Special driving situations - Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) Appears to be from a owner's manual.



> *Overtaking*
> 
> If the turn signal is activated when starting an overtaking manoeuvre, the Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) accelerates the vehicle automatically and thus reduces the distance to the vehicle in front.
> 
> ...


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

kpg111 said:


> @petie23 It is possible to upgrade/retrofit the whole headlight assembly similar to the SEL R-Line Premium but that will not be plug-and-play. Expensive too!. A couple of years back I recall that there was a company called BEC selling BEC LED headlight units that looks like the OEM ones. Not sure why they stopped making them. I wish they still have it though.


Well crap! Hahah. Is the bulk of the price the lights themselves? Does anyone make a harness for the upgrade? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

petie23 said:


> Well crap! Hahah. Is the bulk of the price the lights themselves? Does anyone make a harness for the upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


@petie23 the OEM set is really expensive , regarding the harness, I believe there is someone here in the forum that does that, can't remember the username though. Another option is the set that is currently available from Aliexpress. Some forum members had very good experience with them and as per what I have read, it was completely plug-and-play, no coding and no harness needed. I looking at going that direction. For the time being, I'll enjoy the Lasfit bulbs for now.


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

kpg111 said:


> @petie23 the OEM set is really expensive , regarding the harness, I believe there is someone here in the forum that does that, can't remember the username though. Another option is the set that is currently available from Aliexpress. Some forum members had very good experience with them and as per what I have read, it was completely plug-and-play, no coding and no harness needed. I looking at going that direction. For the time being, I'll enjoy the Lasfit bulbs for now.


Thank you for all of your help! I will look into the ones on aliexpress. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

kpg111 said:


> @petie23 the OEM set is really expensive , regarding the harness, I believe there is someone here in the forum that does that, can't remember the username though. Another option is the set that is currently available from Aliexpress. Some forum members had very good experience with them and as per what I have read, it was completely plug-and-play, no coding and no harness needed. I looking at going that direction. For the time being, I'll enjoy the Lasfit bulbs for now.


Do you have a link for them by chance?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

@petie23 PM sent.


----------



## afort615 (Sep 20, 2021)

tiggy_jer said:


> First thing I did with mine in the first year of having it
> 
> Solowerk coilovers
> Rotiform 22x10
> ...



How does the Tiggy pipe sound? Any drone?


----------



## Hurl3y (Oct 1, 2021)

tiggy_jer said:


> First thing I did with mine in the first year of having it
> 
> Solowerk coilovers
> Rotiform 22x10
> ...


Sick ride!!! I'm a new forum member and recently purchased a 2022 Tiggy SE. I'll be checking out your mod list for sure. Stock cars suck! LOL


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I forgot to post this after I did them.
A little "bling" mod that was pretty inexpensive, although at almost 65 it was a bit more work than I thought it would be (those 20" R-Line wheels are HEAVY!)










R-Line stickers (high temp proof) came from Croatia....

Bob.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Installed roof rack and basket lol

Coil overs are next on the list along with some spacers to make the OEM wheels sit flush.


----------



## bmhaggard86 (3 mo ago)

Just bought my 22' SE, Looking at flush spacers since Vossen and BBS are soo expensive!


----------

